# Nutrition Survey for Competitive Bodybuilders



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Thought I'd post this in the Competitive Journal section where it's likely to get more noticed by the right people.

The Nutrition Sciences Department at Baylor University in Waco Texas is conducting a study assessing nutritional intakes in competitive bodybuilders. This will involve simply taking a questionnaire that will take no more than 15-20 minutes to complete.

"The study will likely provide some important information that could potentially be used in further studies to improve the health and performance of bodybuilders.

Both male and female competitors welcome to take part in the study!

Subjects must have competed previously in a show or are currently in contest prep.

If you are interested in being part of this study, please email [email protected]"

Any help from some of our competitive guys and gals here I'm sure would be appreciated


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

I'll take part, what do I need to put in the email? Thanks


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

@dtlv


----------

